# Nobody ever raped a ...



## Deaf Smith (Sep 29, 2009)

AK-47!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8279929.stm


*"A teenage girl says she killed a militant with his own gun after insurgents attacked their home in Indian-administered Kashmir.* 
 Three militants stormed into Rukhsana Kauser's home in a remote village in Jammu region on Monday and started beating her parents in front of her. 
Ms Kauser, 18, and her brother turned on the gunmen, killing one and injuring two more. Police praised their courage. 

One of the militants wanted to marry Ms Kauser against her will, police said. "
.
.






.
.
.
"I fired endlessly. The militant commander got 12 shots on his body." 
.
.
I had never touched a rifle before this, let alone fired one. But I had seen heroes firing in films on TV and I tried the same way. Somehow I gathered courage - I fired and fought till dead tired." 

****  Three cheers for Ms Rukhsana Kauser and her family. They are welcome in my house anytime. 

Deaf


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2009)

You go girl! Kept on firing... 12 hits... whoo hoo... talk about self-defense!


----------



## grydth (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice to see the good guys win one, wherever it may be.

An AK-47 does reinforce the notion that "No means no."


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2009)

Every now and again you run into a group of people suffering from a severe case of lead deficiency, causing them to behave oddly...sounds like it was a good thing there were people in the house who knew how to treat that malady.


----------



## blackxpress (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool story but it sounds kind of fishy to me.  She said they fought for four hours.  Where did they get that much ammo?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 29, 2009)

If that happened in the West some prosecutor or politician would be lining up to have her charged&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2009)

blackxpress said:


> Cool story but it sounds kind of fishy to me.  She said they fought for four hours.  Where did they get that much ammo?


Ever been in a gun fight? it's not like in the movies where you squeeze the trigger and have an endless stream of bullets without ever having to change the cartridge.... plus not all fights have to be with GUNS... she might have wrestled the weapon away or came upon it at the end of the fight


----------



## Flea (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting choice of word there, "marry" ... I'm guessing something got left behind in translation somewhere.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 30, 2009)

Flea said:


> Interesting choice of word there, "marry" ... I'm guessing something got left behind in translation somewhere.


 
Probably not, they do some funny things with the institution over there to get around the premarital sex ban.  In one of those countries, I think Iran, they have a system of prostitution in which the man and women get a 24-hour marriage.  Ain't technicalities grand?  

In this case he probably did intend to take her as a wife, whether she wanted to or not.  Since women are basically treated as property, this would be akin to horse thievery.


----------



## JDenver (Sep 30, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> If that happened in the West some prosecutor or politician would be lining up to have her charged



Ridiculous and inflammatory.


----------



## blackxpress (Sep 30, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Ever been in a gun fight? it's not like in the movies where you squeeze the trigger and have an endless stream of bullets without ever having to change the cartridge.... plus not all fights have to be with GUNS... she might have wrestled the weapon away or came upon it at the end of the fight



You just made my point for me.  The way the story reads, they were in a four hour firefight.  If all they had were the guns they took from the two insurgents, I'm wondering how they had enough ammo to last 4 hrs.


----------



## still learning (Sep 30, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Probably not, they do some funny things with the institution over there to get around the premarital sex ban. In one of those countries, I think Iran, they have a system of prostitution in which the man and women get a 24-hour marriage. Ain't technicalities grand?
> 
> In this case he probably did intend to take her as a wife, whether she wanted to or not. Since women are basically treated as property, this would be akin to horse thievery.


 
Hello, In Iran...Man can have four legal wives and four sub-wives....

Aloha,   ...,this incident above was in INDIA.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 30, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, In Iran...Man can have four legal wives and four sub-wives....
> 
> Aloha, ...,this incident above was in INDIA.


 
Just out of curiosity, what is your first or primary language?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 30, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> AK-47!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8279929.stm
> 
> ...



Good for her and her brother!  Two LESS victims in the world.  So much for the notion that you cannot fight back against armed gunmen.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 30, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Every now and again you run into a group of people suffering from a severe case of lead deficiency, causing them to behave oddly...sounds like it was a good thing there were people in the house who knew how to treat that malady.



Lead deficiency and a terminal failure of the victim selection process.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 30, 2009)

A glass raised to a failed mission.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys notice her only training was watching movies? Die Hard maybe? Rambo? Uncommon Valor (my favorite)? No karate? No MMA? No training at shooting?

As for the 4 hrs, she's just a little girl. It must have seemed to her it was 4 hrs (but more like 4 minutes maybe.)

Now if they didn't have guns do you think she could have duked it out with all of them?

That's what 'the great equalizer' is all about. Yes evil can use it, just as good can, but it multiplies one's force. In this case a force of good.

I sure hope they can relocate her and her family.

Deaf


----------



## Haze (Oct 24, 2009)

No training but she knew the safety of off and she didn't  freak out when she fired it and it started jumping all over. A pure miracle that she didn't shoot her family it the middle of it all.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 24, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, In Iran...Man can have four legal wives and four sub-wives....
> 
> Aloha, ...,this incident above was in INDIA.


 
Acutally it was in Kashmir which is controlled by India, not the same thing at all as being in India. Kashmir is a warzone, with the seperatists fighting the Indian army. I have no doubts however that retribution will be fairly swift on her sadly. This isn't a 'criminal' case as we know it, this is what happens in wartime. Oh and the Taliban are there too.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...stan-sending-Taliban-to-fight-in-Kashmir.html


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess they went to the wrong house.....


----------

